

Ask HN: What is the first thing you do when you download new software? - Warewolf-ESB

When you have downloaded new software (assume it&#x27;s desktop software) what is the first thing you do to try figure out how to use it?<p>Do you look for how to videos&#x2F;guides online? Do you just get in and play till you get stuck?<p>I&#x27;d love to know the process you go through to the point of becoming an regular user.
======
LeoSolaris
On Arch: Randomly pull it in from the repos or AUR, fiddle with it till I am
bored, then figure out if I have a real use for it. 90% of the time it is a
no, but I have found some really neat stuff out in the wilds.

In production: Search for software based on a need. Read the docs first.
Install in a dev docker and test it. Ship docker to production once I
understand it.

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
So it's definitely got to keep surprising you with cool stuff so you don't get
bored :) Thanks for your response.

------
valarauca1
When its Linux/Windows productivity or even general utils. I've often read a
solid 1/4 to 1/8 of the documentation trying to ensure this tool will fit my
use case, isn't malicious, etc.

Once I've downloaded and installed it, I generally just use it.

But then I'm not everyone.

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Thanks for this response. I think there are more users like you than you
think! Thanks again.

------
debacle
Generally I only download/install new software because someone I trust (or a
news site I trust) told me to. So my use case is already constrained initially
to the use case I was introduced to by someone else.

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Yes, trust is super important. Too many dodgy things out there. Thanks for
your input.

------
sarciszewski
First, if possible, I verify a PGP signature. :)

Then, I dunno, I generally just fumble through it based on the standard
desktop user's beliefs of which options go in/under which UI widget.

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Yes, UI has to be totally intuitive! If you had discreet event-driven
notifications (NOT like that awful paperclip that MS Word had) that give you
the right information at the right time, would that be useful? Assuming you
could turn them all off if you wanted.

~~~
sarciszewski
You mean like the guided tours that 'patio11 made a video about that I watched
recently? :P (I recommend the
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/) mailing list if you
haven't seen it yet)

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Yes something similar to this, but less of a tour and more gentle messaging
when they try something new. Nice resource, thanks!

------
Warewolf-ESB
Thank you everyone, great insights.

------
VLM
Text tutorial / walkthru, in a web browser on another monitor.

video is way too linear and hard to navigate.

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
This is very interesting, totally assumed the other way round. But I guess
it's easier than pausing, rewinding, doing it in the application etc. Thank
you for this insight.

